# Quick sub hook-up question



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Can I assume that using either L or R low level subwoofer input is OK, for a single cable from the single subwoofer output of my Denon stereo receiver (w/o LFE)? I can't tell any difference sonically.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Usually the amp on the sub is marked for mono.:huh:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

No markings on the Klipsch rpw10 sub. I'm not sure it has dual voice coils because if it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

They do make sub cables with dual ends for that reason or you could do a Y-adaptor. Otherwise i think commonly you would just use the left input.:dontknow:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The left line in RCA jack input on the Klipsch RPW10 is the LFE or summed mono input.

http://www.klipsch.com/images/download/241.aspx


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

jackfish said:


> The left line in RCA jack input on the Klipsch RPW10 is the LFE or summed mono input.


I saw LEFT labeled LFE, but my receiver doesn't have LFE. To clarify is that also the mono input?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, if your refering to the amp on your sub.:T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

mjcmt said:


> I saw LEFT labeled LFE, but my receiver doesn't have LFE. To clarify is that also the mono input?


The dedicated subwoofer output on the rear of the Denon is the LFE output. That goes to your subwoofer. As stated, its common to connect to the left input on subs with left and right connections. There is no need to use a Y splitter.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> The dedicated subwoofer output on the rear of the Denon is the LFE output. That goes to your subwoofer. As stated, its common to connect to the left input on subs with left and right connections. There is no need to use a Y splitter.


Thanx everyone. 
My '01 Denon DRA395 is a stereo (2 ch) receiver and doesn't have any internal LFE processing, but it has one single sub out w/o processing (I'm assuming it's a mono pre out). I will be using this output to the Left/LFE sub input as suggested, though I hear no difference connected to the right low level sub input. For now I'm not going to use a splitter as others suggested, but may try it later.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Just use the output on the Denon DRA395 labeled PREOUT SUBWOOFER and connect it to the LEFT channel of the Klipsch RPW10 subwoofer.

http://www.usa.denon.com/DRA395_ownersmanual.pdf


----------

